# Hide Box ideas???



## snibborsirk (Dec 30, 2015)

Any of you out there have some good/creative ideas for a large hide box? I'll be transferring my tegus to a larger enclosure soon (90" long by 42" deep by 36" tall) and am looking for ideas for a large hide area for them. Obviously I want it to look good in the cage and as natural as possible. I have large landscaping rock and pavers now that make a good hide and look great, but can be a pain in the butt to move due to the weight. Hoping to find something a little easier to work with. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Will cost, but have you thought of a cork log???


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 30, 2015)

Would definitely like the cork bark logs/rounds but am having trouble finding large pieces for sale. I used to have a few that were a good 3-4 ft long that worked great for my tegus - would love to have those back. Went to the Repticon here back in November and the biggest piece there was maybe 18" long. you aware of any place selling jumbo sized cork??? Thanks


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yup. Seen them at the Hamburg, PA, show often enough.


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 30, 2015)

Walt1, thanks again for the input as usual! Starting to feel like I should just message you directly with any questions!!! I did actually purchase a nice piece of cork bark off eBay this afternoon - 30" x 15" for $23 - not too bad for the time being! Have another Repticon here in Columbia, SC coming up in early February, so I'm hoping for better reptile supplies this time around. Repticon is usually pretty sad here but you never know what may show up. For instance, I've never seen any tegu other than an argentine b/w (single specimens only) at our Repticon. Just a ton of ball python, leopard gecko, and bearded dragon morphs. Oh - and the over priced melamine cages for sale! Happy new year!


----------

